# Mobile Odin Pro



## nycjw (Aug 3, 2011)

does anyone know if this is available yet for the fascinate


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1355547


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

It isn't, but I replied the first day the thread hit saying how awesome it would be!


----------

